# The SP car thread



## Sidewinder

Lots of SPs are really into cars. Does anyone here have a strong interest in cars? Are you more interested in driving, auto mechanics, or just appreciating good looking machines?

For those who drive ... what type of car/truck/SUV do you drive (make, model, year, transmission)? What would you drive if you had 50 or 60K or even more to spend?


----------



## mcgooglian

I'm interested in good looking cars, I never really got into fixing them. I just know the basics like how to put air in the tires, refilling gas, replacing tires and checking oil/washer fluid. 
I currently drive a 98 Ford Escort (standard transmission) which is in amazing shape. The dealership didn't usually keep cars for that long but it was in such good shape that they kept it. It may not have all the newest features (like a CD player) but it drives and the AC works. 
Here's my dream car, the Lotus Elise:


----------



## Happy

I'm not sp but I'm into cat cars.


----------



## mcgooglian

How about dog vans?


----------



## thehigher

Sidewinder said:


> Lots of SPs are really into cars. Does anyone here have a strong interest in cars? Are you more interested in driving, auto mechanics, or just appreciating good looking machines?
> 
> For those who drive ... what type of car/truck/SUV do you drive (make, model, year, transmission)? What would you drive if you had 50 or 60K or even more to spend?


Love cars. I drive a 2007 jeep liberty with a grill guard and a 2 inch lift, bf goodrich tires, and a manual transmission. I am looking into a mustang next. I love driving. I love working with my hands. I'm not GREAT on facts...but I work on it. Yes, I like good looking machines.


----------



## thehigher

YouTube - Liberty KJ Lift...then ride (partial)

looks a little like this cept black and a different grill guard and shit


----------



## εmptε

Silly SP's and your non-future thinking:


----------



## TreeBob

Lance said:


> I'm not sp but I'm into cat cars.


Catbus FTW!!!!


----------



## TreeBob

*Karmann Ghia*




















*1952 Beetle*










*Crew Cab*


----------



## vanWinchester

See, now this is why I like you SPs. You have knowledge about cars and I was totally interested for somebody to show me all the stuff you have to know about them. I wanna work on cars too, damned. 
Hope you guys don't mind if I lurk around here, even though I am somewhat of an intruder. *grin*

My dad always had cool cars. He had tons of BMWs; a Jeep; Cadillac and just really cool stuff. Me I totally like this one (yeah, I am boring =P)


















Anyways *cough* 
I dig this thread. ​


----------



## ChaosRegins

*I have an interest in cars. I'm not all into facts and everything about them...I leave that to my ISTP cousin. However, the thrill of driving fast I'll do it. I do fancy the good look of a machine. Especially one that has elbow grease put into it. 
*


----------



## Fat Bozo

I'm Fat Bozo and I approve this message.


----------



## Sidewinder

mcgooglian said:


> I'm interested in good looking cars, I never really got into fixing them. I just know the basics like how to put air in the tires, refilling gas, replacing tires and checking oil/washer fluid.
> I currently drive a 98 Ford Escort (standard transmission) which is in amazing shape. The dealership didn't usually keep cars for that long but it was in such good shape that they kept it. It may not have all the newest features (like a CD player) but it drives and the AC works.
> Here's my dream car, the Lotus Elise:


I actually know someone here in town (my wife's friend's husband) who drives an Elise! He had to import it in specially as there's no dealers around. I haven't ridden in it, but I've seen it up close and it's really sweet!

I have a Ford myself. It's the second one in a row I've had. They're pretty good cars! My current car is the one in my icon photo -- 2009 Focus SES Coupe. It's a manual too, and it has lots of great options. I especially like having satellite radio to listen to! roud:

Yeah, I just do the basics maintenance myself. I know how all the car systems work, but I don't really have the tools or experience to do massive engine repairs, for example. My neighbor knows a lot and I sometimes ask him for advice.



thehigher said:


> Love cars. I drive a 2007 jeep liberty with a grill guard and a 2 inch lift, bf goodrich tires, and a manual transmission. I am looking into a mustang next. I love driving. I love working with my hands. I'm not GREAT on facts...but I work on it. Yes, I like good looking machines.


Jeeps are still the best SUVs. Yours sounds pretty cool. Mustangs are awesome too. Get the V8 (GT) if you go for it. :happy:



Ookami said:


> Silly SP's and your non-future thinking:


Those look pretty neat. I especially liked the CTS-based one. We never really did get the cars of the future that we always saw in the movies, did we? It would be really cool if my car could fly ... handy in traffic jams. :crazy:



vanWinchester said:


> See, now this is why I like you SPs. You have knowledge about cars and I was totally interested for somebody to show me all the stuff you have to know about them. I wanna work on cars too, damned.
> Hope you guys don't mind if I lurk around here, even though I am somewhat of an intruder. *grin*
> 
> My dad always had cool cars. He had tons of BMWs; a Jeep; Cadillac and just really cool stuff. Me I totally like this one (yeah, I am boring =P)
> Anyways *cough*
> I dig this thread. ​


Well, free feel to ask questions! And those cars aren't boring at all. Old American muscle sedans are very growly! My dad used to have a Olds Delta 88. I wish he had kept it around; it would be very impressive on the streets today. Your dad had some cool cars too ... love BMWs!

Lance: I like the cat bus too. Miyazaki is wonderful. If our transit systems were as reliable as cat buses no one would even need a car!

TreeBob: I like VWs too. I hear they're cranky though. Which model are you driving now?

Boz: I'm not sure whether you're more interested in the car or the girl there? Why should a guy have to choose anyway? :laughing:


----------



## TreeBob

Sidewinder said:


> Lance: I like the cat bus too. Miyazaki is wonderful. If our transit systems were as reliable as cat buses no one would even need a car!
> 
> TreeBob: I like VWs too. I hear they're cranky though. Which model are you driving now?
> :laughing:


Miyazaki is King.

Since I got my 2nd kid I stopped driving VWs :sad: They got too expensive for what size I needed. With 3 kids I needed to get a minivan. I hope to buy a VW once my kids are out of their car seats. In the past I owned 2 Rabbits, Golf and Jetta.


----------



## mcgooglian

Sidewinder said:


> I actually know someone here in town (my wife's friend's husband) who drives an Elise! He had to import it in specially as there's no dealers around. I haven't ridden in it, but I've seen it up close and it's really sweet!
> 
> I have a Ford myself. It's the second one in a row I've had. They're pretty good cars! My current car is the one in my icon photo -- 2009 Focus SES Coupe. It's a manual too, and it has lots of great options. I especially like having satellite radio to listen to! roud:
> 
> Yeah, I just do the basics maintenance myself. I know how all the car systems work, but I don't really have the tools or experience to do massive engine repairs, for example. My neighbor knows a lot and I sometimes ask him for advice.


I demand an exact address so i can steal, I mean ask him if I can borrow his Elise. I'd love to be able to get one.

Mine doesn't have a ton of options but it's in amazing shape. It drives incredibly well for a 10 year old car.

I don't have the tools or experience either which sucks because I moved last summer so I don't know anybody here who could fix it if something broke.


----------



## DeadDove

I drive an '05 Toyota Corolla Sport with an automatic transmission. After I got that car, it started popping up all over town, in the same exact color as mine...phantom gray. Bastards!!! Now I'm thinking of painting it but for what it'd cost me I should prob. just get another vehicle. I'm checking out motorcycles currently, and also thinking about getting a classic type vehicle then shipping it off to be worked on by prisoners. It'll take time to get it back though. Oddly enough I ran into one of my uncles at a store today when I got off work, and he recommended if I wanted something with more power to get a V8 Mustang as well. Beats the idea of adding a turbo to my car as it is.


----------



## mcgooglian

If it snows a lot where you live, you should get something with a manual transmission. Apparently standards are fun to drive in the snow.


----------



## DeadDove

mcgooglian said:


> If it snows a lot where you live, you should get something with a manual transmission. Apparently standards are fun to drive in the snow.


Uh yeah...no...not so much. I live in Cali. It's snowed here ONCE in my life. But I do need to get a standard, I want more control over my vehicle.


----------



## mcgooglian

DeadDove said:


> Uh yeah...no...not so much. I live in Cali. It's snowed here ONCE in my life. But I do need to get a standard, I want more control over my vehicle.


Ah, that sucks. The one problem I have with standards is when you're at a stop light and it keeps rolling backwards.


----------



## DeadDove

mcgooglian said:


> Ah, that sucks. The one problem I have with standards is when you're at a stop light and it keeps rolling backwards.


Sounds like you're one of those weird people that stops at stop lights...stop...that roud:


----------



## mcgooglian

DeadDove said:


> Sounds like you're one of those weird people that stops at stop lights...stop...that roud:


I know, hardly anyone does that. All I do is go twice the speed limit on my street.:tongue:


----------



## Sidewinder

TreeBob said:


> Since I got my 2nd kid I stopped driving VWs :sad: They got too expensive for what size I needed. With 3 kids I needed to get a minivan. I hope to buy a VW once my kids are out of their car seats. In the past I owned 2 Rabbits, Golf and Jetta.


Certainly understandable. You have to put your family's needs first. I do like Golf's a lot. I looked briefly at the 5-cylinder Rabbit, but it's being phased out this year so there was little stock available. The new Golf should be out just after Christmas. I've heard good things about it, and a new GTI should follow. Early reviews are very positive!



mcgooglian said:


> I demand an exact address so i can steal, I mean ask him if I can borrow his Elise. I'd love to be able to get one.
> 
> Mine doesn't have a ton of options but it's in amazing shape. It drives incredibly well for a 10 year old car.
> 
> I don't have the tools or experience either which sucks because I moved last summer so I don't know anybody here who could fix it if something broke.


Heh ... I better protect his identity then. :laughing: Actually, I think there is an importer in Montreal that specializes in them, also Ferrari, Lamborghini, all the real exotics. And yeah, a car can last a long time if it's well taken care of. A friend of mine had a Civic that was 22 years old and was still running well.



DeadDove said:


> Uh yeah...no...not so much. I live in Cali. It's snowed here ONCE in my life. But I do need to get a standard, I want more control over my vehicle.


I've driven both, and I definitely prefer the manual. Some manufacturers have great clutch/shifter systems and some are poor. Honda, Mazda, and BMW are apparently the best, Mopar the worst. I test drove a few and did a lot of research before buying, so feel free to ask for opinions.



mcgooglian said:


> Ah, that sucks. The one problem I have with standards is when you're at a stop light and it keeps rolling backwards.


I just go to my parking break if it's more than about a 6-7 percent grade or so. Always safe and reliable, and no rollback. But I guess ISFP isn't as daredevil as ISTP. :happy: Less than that, I might do my regular launch, just getting to the friction point a little faster. You can even hold it (briefly, very briefly) with the clutch on a steeper hill, and staying on the break longer til you get there (called a Hendon start) but that really contributes to clutch wear as you're breaking the "gas before go" rule. I do that sometimes if I have to make a quick hard right after the launch.


----------



## TreeBob

The Rabbit is the new golf and phase out is just the name.


----------



## Sidewinder

TreeBob said:


> The Rabbit is the new golf and phase out is just the name.


Sorta. The name is being phased out, but VW is also moving to the next version at the same time. The Rabbit was the 5th gen Golf and was called the Golf through the rest of the world. The new Golf (out in the new year) is the 6th Gen Golf, and it will be called that here as well. It's already out in Europe. Apparently, consumers associated the Rabbit name with the old cheaper car from long ago and avoided it. Men also thought the name was feminine and avoided it.


----------



## openedskittles

I know I'm an NT, but I had a lot of toy cars when I was really little and I've helped a few friends research cars when they were buying, plus I think top gear is the best show to come out of Britain, so I'm a bit of a car person as well.



My favorite supercar is the Ford GT:










It's practically unchanged from when they first built it 40 years ago to beat Ferrari at Le Mans. Ferrari was winning a bit too many titles at Le Mans, so Ford built the GT which absolutely crushed Ferrari. The same design won four years in a row! Today it is updated, but still very similar, and has one of the top 10 fastest lap times of a production car in the world according to top gear. The look is absolutely timeless seeing as it has survived 40 years with little adjustment and still looks like a million bucks.


However, even if I had billions, it wouldn't be my daily driver. With 50-60k to spend on a car, I'd likely get a BMW M3 or an Audi A5:


















Mercedes is really nice, but I just can't get into them. In that price range, I would get something like a Porsche Cayman for a fun car because the Porsche look is classic sporty and they're built very well, but it's a bit too flashy for a daily driver:


----------



## openedskittles

Also, call me crazy (I know a lot of people would) but I really like the feeling of driving an SUV. I like being up higher, I like to fit 5-7 people comfortably, I like being able to go over curbs if necessary without damaging my car, I like being able to drive through slightly flooded streets without stalling and I like to be able to drive across fields and through gravel and dirt roads fairly smoothly. My current car is an SUV (make of that what you will) and it has one of the smoothest rides you could get for the price and I've done all of the things I just mentioned in it as well as seen people in sedans who (intentionally or not) wound up in similar situations and didn't come out so well. A couple of my favorites are Ford both Explorer and Expedition, GMC Yukon (I know it's a Tahoe, but I like the GMC grill better than the new Chevy one), and the Infiniti QX (again, it's the Nissan Armada, but a bit better looking and a bit closer to pushing the budget):


























Plus the first two look like you could put a few red and blue lights on the dash and have a secret agent car.
At least I don't care for pickup trucks.


----------



## Sidewinder

openedskittles said:


> I know I'm an NT, but I had a lot of toy cars when I was really little and I've helped a few friends research cars when they were buying, plus I think top gear is the best show to come out of Britain, so I'm a bit of a car person as well.
> 
> However, even if I had billions, it wouldn't be my daily driver. With 50-60k to spend on a car, I'd likely get a BMW M3 or an Audi A5:
> 
> Mercedes is really nice, but I just can't get into them. In that price range, I would get something like a Porsche Cayman for a fun car because the Porsche look is classic sporty and they're built very well, but it's a bit too flashy for a daily driver:


No worries. I was more interested in what SPs drive. But anyone can participate really as long as they aren't anti-car. :wink:
I like your taste in cars. I really agree with the BMW 3-series as probably the best all-purpose car around. There are certainly faster and pricier cars, but none with the all round comfort, convenience, and performance of this one. I like Audi's/Porsche too. But I'd probably go with a Boxster if I bought a Porsche. I've always liked those. Thanks for the great contributions! :happy:


----------



## Fat Bozo

I love highway driving. Getting out on the open road and just crusin with no particular destination. Awesomest.


----------



## Aerorobyn

*I doubt very seriously I could tell anybody the facts about cars, or do any type of hard-labor mechanic work on a car. 

I DO, however, I enjoy driving fast and racing. The drag strips are always fun, but they've gotten a bit pricey until I find another job. Street racing is good, but I can't afford another ticket right now.* *That's pretty much all I know about cars...racing/fast driving. Oh, and I know which ones are pretty and which ones aren't. 

If I had the money right now, I'd be trading in my '07 focus for the new GT. Maybe a viper too. *


----------



## vanWinchester

Oooh right! I am one of you now and am officially allowed to hang out here. Bwahaha. :tongue: 
I am still big into the Impalas. God whenever I hear that freakin' engine...Vroom. <3 
:crazy:

I love the 1967 Chevy Impala with 350er Engines. They sound awesome. Jesus Hell. Almost gets me off. 

Oh and yeah I agree with sidewinders post (from weeeks ago): Why should a guy have to decide between the car and the chick? There we go.


----------



## mcgooglian

vanWinchester said:


> Oh and yeah I agree with sidewinders post (from weeeks ago): Why should a guy have to decide between the car and the chick? There we go.


Exactly. I've got a beautiful girl and a beautiful car.:tongue:


----------



## Fanille

That Lexus SC430 is looking mighty fine now! :laughing:


----------



## zynthaxx

Man, I'm disappointed: A thread full of SP's and not a single mention of the Caterham. I will own one.


----------



## zynthaxx

William Wolf said:


> Silly SP's and your non-future thinking


Alright, so why in the world would I willingly trade the roar and the soul of a huge gasoline or diesel engine for the whining of an electrical? And one that doesn't exist at that!
I'm the guy who'll gladly trade you horsepowers and top speed for precision and control, and still you'll only see my Buell tail light as long as the road keeps twisting. And there'll be no electrical outlets where we're going! :laughing:


----------



## Korvyna

I have quite the love of sports cars. All my friends made fun of me... When I went to buy a new car...that was a bit more practical... Even though I bought an economy car, I had to have one that said SS on the back... And was a manual transmission. roud:

The one on the right is mine.... As soon as my mom gets bored of the one on the left it'll be mine.


----------



## VenusMisty

I think my bottom picture says it all. I love cars. I always had a passing interest, but lately I've been in contact with a mechanic chick who's really into American Muscle. I love classics but also fast imports, concept cars---my favorite import is probably Audi. I've always been inexplicably drawn to the four circles. I'd love to have a car, learn about auto-mechanics. My uncle knows everything about them and I'm actually hoping he can teach me what he knows. I love bikes too! I'd like a street bike someday. Those are the shit. Harley all the way!!! OR BMW.


----------



## VenusMisty

I believe that cars are art...Like the futurists, a speeding automobile is more beautiful than the Nike of Samothrace. I like looking, I like driving...and some day I'd like to take some time and learn mechanics. If I have one regret from highschool, it's this: that I didn't take more art and shop courses. They both use the same part of the mind.


----------



## ThoughtProcess

It's an old topic, sorry, but I'm posting in it. :happy:

I drive a '93 BMW 325i, 5-speed manual, slightly modded, and bought from the original owner.









If I had $50-60k I'd be driving a Testarossa. And by driving, I mean actually driving it and not parking it in my garage to stare at.


----------



## ZC Carbon

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ThoughtProcess

Drift machine?


----------



## ZC Carbon

ThoughtProcess said:


> Drift machine?


In practicality, no, not at all. I goof off sometimes by power sliding in the rain, snow or on loose gravel.


----------



## Halla74

If I had $185,000 to blow on a car...

I'd buy the 2010 Mercedes SLS AMG Gullwing:


----------



## Indigo Aria

I currently drive a 2002 Ford Escape with a 2.0 4 cyl. and a manual trans. gets great gas mileage for an SUV, about 30mpg, but it's slow as shit. If I could have anything...lets see, I'd have to choose from these 3: 1) 1989 - 1994 Nissan Skyline R32 GTS-t type m 2) 1999 Subaru Impreza 22B 3) Mustang Boss 302. I really get a hard one over that skyline though, I'm thinking it would be that one.


----------

